# Advice for Vegas 3 Spot



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

You grouping is most likely poor on the #3 because it is your last arrow and your getting fatigued.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

I do adjust my stance for each shot, but i do agree that ur last arrow being worst is probably due to fatigue. Try mixing up the order and see if that changes anything. Also shoot the same arrow at each spot...makes it easier to spot an arrow that might not be flying correctly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Some times changing the order will fix it even if its not fatigue. Shot a 5 spot round recently, shooting the botto right last. kept getting 4x and a 5 on the bottom right. I was dumb enough to wait till the last game to change the order and started shooting BR 1st. finshed out with 20x in the last game. Could have been a focus thing, who knows.


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

You know, I'm terrible at math..... the 3 spot dots are roughly 4 1/4 inches left and right of the center spot. How do change your stance to adjust for 4" over 20 yrds? Is that like a .5 degree angle-to-target change? I would recommend closing your eyes, face the target and draw. When you open your eyes, are you left or right of your target face. Adjust accordingly and try again. This should tell you if you need to open or close your stance. Then shoot all three dots from the same stance, I doubt you body can tell the difference between dots. This is a mental game.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I shoot a 5 spot league and in years past, I shot the bottom left spot last. Often, i would shoot a poor arrow and finally realized that it was partly because I expected to shoot a bad arrow and partly because I was rushing to finish the last arrow even though I had plenty of time left.

I started shooting the bottom right spot first and taking my time on every arrow and it seemed to clear up this problem. I have plenty of other problems, but this one, at least, seems to be under control. 

Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Once I place my feet for any spot target--indoors or outdoors, I keep them there. There are those who successfully change their foot position slightly for each spot they shoot, but for me, that just adds one more thing to fuss over and potentially mess up. 

Your mind is still going to automatically align the spots regardless of your angle of approach (within reason), so I believe those who have difficulty on the last spot shot are primarily suffering from a mental or fatigue issue and not so much of a form issue.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Setup on the middle spot, plant your feet and keep them there and then just try slowing down and take your time, that's what helped me the most. Most tournaments will give you 2 minutes to shoot 3 arrows. In most cases, that's PLENTY of time. When I started shooting 5 spots my last target was always the worst. I blame it on fatigue and slowing down has helped me the most.

It could be a mental block thing too and changing the order you shoot the spots might help.


----------



## Dgb018 (Jan 11, 2016)

Guys, thanks for the input so far... I will test different order report later


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Had a similar discussion about moving feet when shooting the 5 spot target about over a year ago. May be some helpful info here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2273473

For me - still not sure what's best but I have evolved into a foot shuffler.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't remember who's book or where I've read it but by finding my natural point of aim I have less misses left and right. To find your natural point of aim you acquire your target and come to full draw but with your eyes closed. Open your eyes and if your aiming to the right, move your back foot to the right say a more open stance (for right handed shooters) If you come up aiming to the left of your intended target move your rear foot to the left, more closed stance. When I come to draw on my first target which I shoot the center one first, either #2 on a Vegas face or center on a 5 spot I know right off where my pin wants to settle if it's right on or left or right. I correct my stance for the center target then shoot all the rest of them without moving my foot. If I start on the left side and by chance my pin wants to settle to the left I know my rear foot needs to be moved to close up my stance just a bit. If I don't change it and get it right on the first shot without forcing it, that's when my groups open up and I have more misses left and right.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

I shoot 1,3,2 on Vegas and top to bottom on Vertical face. 


USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## Dgb018 (Jan 11, 2016)

ILOVE3D said:


> I can't remember who's book or where I've read it but by finding my natural point of aim I have less misses left and right. To find your natural point of aim you acquire your target and come to full draw but with your eyes closed. Open your eyes and if your aiming to the right, move your back foot to the right say a more open stance (for right handed shooters) If you come up aiming to the left of your intended target move your rear foot to the left, more closed stance. When I come to draw on my first target which I shoot the center one first, either #2 on a Vegas face or center on a 5 spot I know right off where my pin wants to settle if it's right on or left or right. I correct my stance for the center target then shoot all the rest of them without moving my foot. If I start on the left side and by chance my pin wants to settle to the left I know my rear foot needs to be moved to close up my stance just a bit. If I don't change it and get it right on the first shot without forcing it, that's when my groups open up and I have more misses left and right.


I feel like this is something I can most easily identify with so far... I know there are guys that don't believe it to be as critical. My error was making too big of an adjustment with my stance especially when lining up on the #3 spot. I definitely wouldn't rule out fatigue as a part it but last week scored 99 on spot #2 and was markedly worse on #3. Being a guy that floats in from the top of the spot to the X I now recall working my pin from right side of the spot once I began to aim. Think I'm on the right track to figuring out what works best for me!


----------



## Icarus7n (Feb 13, 2016)

Probably neither here nor there kind of thing. Adjusting your stance ever so slightly on a Vegas 3 spot won't change much, positively or negatively. But if it helps your mental game/confidence, do it.


----------



## ShiiFtyy (May 22, 2013)

Icarus is right 
I used to twist my torso to shoot my poor target (1) but really I think it's a matter of getting used to the target face 
I started shooting 3 spots last December and it was only recently that my groups have gotten tighter 
I like to take my time for each shot and not try to think about which spot I'm shooting -- it's usually a mental thing and I don't want an extra thing in my head; it'll just affect how that shot goes

For the spot you particularly have trouble with, try shooting it first next time, then make a rotation you're comfortable with. For me I found 3,2,1 worked  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trentandrews (Mar 5, 2016)

I shoot my best target last. which is 2. I switch 1 and 3 around depending on how tired I am.


----------



## DBowers01 (Mar 13, 2016)

I recently got back into shooting after a long break. I jumped right back into a Vegas league. Found out the random "bad" spot was still with me...it's usually #2 or #3. I've always numbered my arrows but just shot my target order in the 1-2-3 sequence. Last week I only kept arrows 1, 2, and 3 in my quiver and shot them into the target in the order I pulled them out (field quiver that points rearward...so I can't see the numbers until on the string). So if I pulled arrow #3 for the first shot, I shot target #3 first. If #1 was on the string next, it was fired into #1 for the second shot....I think you get it. This made my randomly shoot the sequence according to the arrow number. This was just a mental thing (but archery really is just that anyhow) and it really cleaned up my targets. I shot this last night.....you can see one target is clearly cleaner than the others but my variation from target to target is much less than usual. I went from a low-mid 290's to a mid-high 290's.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

IMHO 100% mental. A tiny bit of foot position change will have only placebo effect.

Even if you randomize the order, you can still have the thought that "this is the spot I usually screw up, so I'll be extra careful", and you know what will inevitably happen.

Unfortunately I can't offer a quick solution - you just have to train yourself not to believe that any one spot is more difficult (or easier) than any other.


----------



## DBowers01 (Mar 13, 2016)

Stash said:


> IMHO 100% mental. A tiny bit of foot position change will have only placebo effect.
> 
> Even if you randomize the order, you can still have the thought that "this is the spot I usually screw up, so I'll be extra careful", and you know what will inevitably happen.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't offer a quick solution - you just have to train yourself not to believe that any one spot is more difficult (or easier) than any other.


Completely agree. My tweak was to the let the arrows determine the firing order. It was the little mental poke needed to realize that it's just a simple stumbling block.


----------

